# Installing MARLITE FRP panels- who has experience?



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Between the material cost and the powder coating, I think they were around 25 bucks each, times around 100.:blink: For FRP trim?:blink:


What was this place, Lone, a home?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TIGHTER MITER said:


> What was this place, Lone, a home?


Yep, private residence...4 years and counting.:blink:


----------

